# Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 26, 2006)

Stargate resumes Friday night on Sci-Fi


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

After a long wait, good SF is on TV again.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

My Stargate wishlist also picked up the behind-the-scenes special that airs first in the 'tripleheader'.

We generally wait to watch those shows last since they have so many teasers.

Jan


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

My wife and I are still working on season 3 - which SCI-FI decided to skip the second half of in their recent marathons. So now we're stuck either skipping directly into season 4, or going out and renting/buying season 3 on DVD to catch the second half. I'm slightly miffed.


----------



## amallon (Jul 26, 2006)

danottey said:


> My wife and I are still working on season 3 - which SCI-FI decided to skip the second half of in their recent marathons. So now we're stuck either skipping directly into season 4, or going out and renting/buying season 3 on DVD to catch the second half. I'm slightly miffed.


The second half of SGA season 3 started airing on SciFi Friday night. They just started shooting season 4 and it won't air on SciFi until October.


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

amallon said:


> The second half of SGA season 3 started airing on SciFi Friday night. They just started shooting season 4 and it won't air on SciFi until October.


Thanks, but I meant season 3 of SG:1.


----------



## kcopley (Apr 8, 2007)

thanx i almost missed that


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

danottey said:


> Thanks, but I meant season 3 of SG:1.


Sounds like you need to check out a free Netflix trial.


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

rcobourn said:


> Sounds like you need to check out a free Netflix trial.


Interestingly enough - thats exactly what we decided to do! LOL


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

danottey said:


> Interestingly enough - thats exactly what we decided to do! LOL


Actually it's not that interesting 

You do realize that SG1 on SciFi is in the middle of its *10th* season, don' t you? You've got a LOT of catching up to do if you're only on season 3.

I wouldn't worry about the new episodes if you're hellbent on seeing the entire series in order. You might be able to get through seasons 4-9 by the time they finish this season, but it would take some doing.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> Actually it's not that interesting
> 
> You do realize that SG1 on SciFi is in the middle of its *10th* season, don' t you? You've got a LOT of catching up to do if you're only on season 3.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the new episodes if you're hellbent on seeing the entire series in order. You might be able to get through seasons 4-9 by the time they finish this season, but it would take some doing.


I'm a relative latecomer to SG1. I started watching in 2004, and I didn't even try to catch up. I just set my Tivo to record everything, and watched new & reruns in whatever order they came in.


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

tbb1226 said:


> Actually it's not that interesting
> 
> You do realize that SG1 on SciFi is in the middle of its *10th* season, don' t you? You've got a LOT of catching up to do if you're only on season 3.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the new episodes if you're hellbent on seeing the entire series in order. You might be able to get through seasons 4-9 by the time they finish this season, but it would take some doing.


tbb1226 - your comment seems awfully negative. I hope I am just misinterpreting you. In any case, yes I do know that SG1 is currently in season 10 and that we are quite behind. But I never said I was worried about the new episodes. We likely will not catch up before season 10 is over, but that is fine with us.


----------

